# Which barrel for turkey? Mossberg 500



## WannabeCoyoteHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

OK... so I have searched all through the forum and I don't see any posts about this so thought I would just ask... 

I would like to get a new barrel for the ol' Mossberg 500 12 gauge slug gun... after looking at the mossberg sight it looks like I have two choices.. 

28" vent rib/ ported/ bead sight

24" vent rib/ bead sight 

Both appear to take the accu choke... I would like to use this barrel for night hunting coyotes (Hevi Shot dead coyote loads) 

and also for Turkey season... 

What do you guys think? 

Thanks in advance for your input.. 
Aaron


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

It's personal preference really. The 4 inches of barrel won't matter much for patterns or ballistics. The porting will only help at the range, you wont notice the recoil while hunting, it might help with a quick follow up shot though. I personally prefer shorter barrels for ease of handling in tight spots.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

PORTED BARRELS===Hearing loss I will not let one into my duck blind. Too dang loud.

I would take a look on ebay before buying a new one. I picked up a great used one on ebay for a buddy at a great price this fall. Just do a search for "Mossberg 500 Barrel" on the home page of ebay.


----------



## WannabeCoyoteHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

I have looked on E-bay there are soom good deal just wasn't sure which one to buy yet... 

thanks for the suggestions.. 

Aaron


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Typically turkey guns are sold with 24" barrels, I guess because it is lighter & more mobile.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

With turkey guns there are happy middle grounds and yes there is a differance in patterns and speeds i took two barrels same chokes and load for several guns 870 500 and sbe... there were differences the longer barrels gave a more even dense pattern but gave up pointablity and moblity in ground blinds and close cover thats why testing is important with a ext good quality tube like Comp-n-Choke or Rhino cnc for lead rhino for the good stuff

with a 24 inch barrel and a rhino choke with heavy shot/ext range ammo
i could get the same or close to patterns as the longer barrel at he same range used 40yds for test avg........

test your gun try some chokes. Comp choke is good i think i told thunderhead about them a while back then he got on there staff after using them there great stuff lead use only i have been using them for years

thi spast year i switched to a rhino and custom ammo from nitro and it far outdoes anything i have ever used before or ever will when i can get 200 hits in a 10 inch circle at 40 yds yah that good out of a 24 inch barrel


----------



## WannabeCoyoteHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds like maybe the 24" with the right choke is the way to go... 

Thanks again.. Now I just have to find a good deal! 

Aaron


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Deputy gives great advice- right on the money.

I have range tested many turkey guns and many barrel/choke/load combinations in the past five years. Either barrel length should work well. I dont like to go below 24" however.

Far more important is how a specific choke/ turkey load patterns in *YOUR GUN*. Every gun is different and the only way you'll know for sure is by range testing. Pattern your guns.

Natty B.


----------



## WannabeCoyoteHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

I ended up finding another nice used Mossberg 500 for $150.00 with the 28" barrel, sling mounts, sling, fiber optic sights.... 

For a little more money then a used barrel I could get a whole gun... 

It does have the accu choke so now I just have to figure out what choke is best for the Hevi Shot Dead Coyote loads... 

Fun fun fun.. 

Thanks again.. 
Aaron


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a 500 and i have the vented ported double bead and i use a undertaker choke and have killed 8 birds with it. I dont know what it is about mossbergs but they seem to like the cheapest shells you can buy. I tried alot of different loads and it shot Remingtons cheap turkey loads 3'' #5 shot the best. Just my experience


----------

